# track locator



## horsedog (Nov 24, 2010)

i will be at the Mohegan Sun in Connecticut tuesday and wednesday night for training. Are there any tracks that are within a feasable drive that run either of those nights? or may just be open for practice?


----------



## c barsalow (Aug 15, 2002)

horsedog said:


> i will be at the Mohegan Sun in Connecticut tuesday and wednesday night for training. Are there any tracks that are within a feasable drive that run either of those nights? or may just be open for practice?


Try paging through the track locator or track discussion?:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Both RC Driver and RC Car Action are in Connecticut.
Check their website for track locations.
Check this out.
http://www.therczone.com/tracks/search.php?state=Connecticut


----------

